# Live waxworms?



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

I know you can't feed them Alot of them,but I was wondering if wax worms were okay too give to your rattys?


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Yep, as long as they are store bought, bred by you, or bought from a good source online they are safe.


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Cool,we got some in at work so I was thinking of feeding em :3 they are gross though


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

My Toby used to LOVE some waxworms! I feed them to my lizard so I have them every so often, but they're very fattening for reptiles. Not sure about rats, but given how much my rats eat compared to my lizard it's probably not even an issue! I bet your rats will have a ton of fun nomming those


----------

